# Worst Movie Going Experience?



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw Scott Pilgrim last night, one of the best movies I've seen in a while but one of the worst viewing experiences I've had in a while audience wise. 

There were people screaming, singing, on their phones, talking, trying to start the wave, clapping to the point that it drowned out the movie. 

I've had a history of bad film experiences. There was Snakes on a Plane where the theater caught fire. 

The Hulk where over a dozen babies were present and the theater was over sold, people also were talking on phones and walking in front of the screen and projector. 

Incredibles, Crash and Inception where the reel burned up. 

The bulb burned out in the same showing of Inception and a showing of Babel I was at.

And someone got arrested from the theater (another auditorium) for groping and assaulting a woman. ( I felt sorry for her though). 

So I was wondering what was your worst? I have more just can't remember them all.


----------



## kush9 (Aug 13, 2010)

to see dragonball the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2010)

kush9 said:


> to see dragonball the movie.



you paid to see that shit?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

The things I am talking about aren't the fault of the movie, though at the Hulk the movie being so shitty made the experience that much worse.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 13, 2010)

Who claps in a movie theater anyway...

You should've just yelled at them "They can't hear you morons!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2010)

I've never had a bad experience, the audiences always been polite.

i only remember this one time a baby was crying while i was watching iron man 2,but it didn't bother me as much as expected, i'm too much of a chill guy


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2010)

Rush Hour 2: God awful, phones ringing, over the top laughter, and a group of fucking adults throwing coke/popcorn on others in the front leading to fighting when someone told them to shut the fuck up. There was swearing, blood and death threats. And the film was total shit too.

Matrix Revolutions: couple having sex two seats away from me, awkward as hell.

Shrek: Kids shat, vomited, cried and annoyed, and some fucking woman knocked her coke over me.

The Happening: Audio went off half way through, and by the time the staff had been called (took around 20 mins) I had to listen to a bunch of idiots dub badly and make sex noises. 

Avatar: the fanboys, really really annoying. They even chanted "Cameron" for 20 minutes while we were queing to enter the screen. God I hated them.

POTC: World End: people clapped at the end, they fucking clapped at shit. It wasn't too bad but I was fucking annoyed.

All the Fast and the Furious movies: Don't give a darn if you know what model a car is, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Rush Hour 2: God awful, phones ringing, over the top laughter, and a group of fucking adults throwing coke/popcorn on others in the front leading to fighting when someone told them to shut the fuck up, there was swearing, blood and death threats. And the film was shit too.
> 
> Matrix Revolutions: couple was having sex two seats away from me.
> 
> ...



Someone fucked in 10,000 BC and we had to leave so they could clean it up. 

Then at Men in Black II the projector aimed itself to the ceiling. 



-Dargor- said:


> Who claps in a movie theater anyway...
> 
> You should've just yelled at them "They can't hear you morons!"



I don't know, they were giving standing ovations. I find its usually nerds that know the film properties that do this.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2010)

> There were people screaming, singing, on their phones, talking, *trying to start the wave*, clapping to the point that it drowned out the movie.



Douches


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Douches


This was before, during and after the movie. And other douches participated.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw the Grudge in theaters.

Right off the bat, I knew I was in for a terrible experience: tweens, tweens _everywhere_.  Seriously, there were like 3/4's of who weren't even fucking 13, and somehow they had all congregated on the same night, in the same theater, and all that the most asinine senses of humor.  

Every time something scary happened (and sometimes when it didn't) about 10 girls would squeal like apes in the back row, and laugh about it afterwards.  Every fucking time.  And, of course there were a few 12 year old tough guys who told people to shut up if they got mad at their, like, total gfs, man.  Until a huge black man stood up, turned around and told them to shut themselves up before he did.  Best thing of the whole ordeal.

Things quiet down until about the middle.  Then, more tween drama.  Something about some children making fun of other children; one group of kids leave, after some arguing, and then one kid comes back and literally calls him out in front of the theater, asking for him by name or some shit.  Ushers have to come in and tell everyone involved to get the hell out.

The movie's mostly over by now, and we still have dozens of tween girls to degrade my hearing every couple minutes.

I was tempted to ask for my money back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I saw the Grudge in theaters.
> 
> Right off the bat, I knew I was in for a terrible experience: tweens, tweens _everywhere_.  Seriously, there were like 3/4's of who weren't even fucking 13, and somehow they had all congregated on the same night, in the same theater, and all that the most asinine senses of humor.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a movie and a floor show. I could have totally gone scary black man mode last night I didn't even consider it. But I was the only black guy in the whole theater.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2010)

Pretty much.  

There were a few adults, and some older teenagers, but it was a sea of acne, makeup and abercrombie and fitch.  We had to band together to survive.  That guy was a total bro; he was there with his wife, I think, and she was the one who got the ushers and we cheered when she told them off.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2010)

Fat ugly lesbians making out while I was watching Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

Spider-Man 3

I got into a fight with some stupid jerk-jocks who wouldn't stop pestering me to tell my friends to shut up(cuz I was the oldest of the group). I was like "I'm not their fucking mothers" and kicked their seats when they kept talking. It went from pestering to shit-talking and when we got to the part where Mary Jane and Harry kissed my friends and the rest of the people were like "HOE!" "Bitch!" "I hope Spidey kills you!" and eventually I got sucked into it.  The dude had had enough and were like "You stupid fucking punk shut the hell up so we can watch the movie!" I got up and started acting all thug like "Do something" you know black guy rage and blah blah blah. Other people even told me to shut up and I said shut up back. 

And out of the blue my father (who I went to see the movie with) came to where my idiot friends were and said "Cole it's time to go" one of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sitting below were like "OMG, is that your dad? You came to the movie with your dad!??" Everyone in the theater started laughing. Pops pulled my by the back of my shirt and dragged me out of the theater. To my ire everyone started clapping as soon as I left(I don't blame 'em though). To this day I still kick myself that, that shit happened. 

The moral of the story is don't be next to your friends if they're immature noisy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Also don't be impulsive.


----------



## Мoon (Aug 13, 2010)

Well seeing as how I work at the movies, every movie experience sucks for me 
Since that doesn't count, I remember going to watch Zombieland once. People were laughing, talking on the phone, throwing popcorn, and screwing around. Guess who had to clean and wash all that...=.=


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Fat ugly lesbians making out while I was watching Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.



the hot chicks watch twilight


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> the hot chicks watch twilight



They better be hot lesbians if I am too watch Twilight, then.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2010)

Had the reel burn up during the first Harry Potter.

There was a gigantic tear in the middle of the screen for King Kong.

I've had to tell the theater employees during District 9, Star Trek, Up, and Sherlock Holmes that the projector needed to be adjusted since the bottom of the frame was on the top of the screen.

The local arthouse theater was playing Young Frankenstein on my birthday. Unfortunately, they used a 4x3 dvd stretched to 16:9 on a dvd player that didn't even deinterlace properly. Good thing it was only five bucks, otherwise I would've demanded my money back.

Sat in front of some very annoying people for Paranormal Activity, trying to crack some pretty lame jokes. When the spirit was stomping around, dude yelled "muthafucka  must be wearing timbalands." I also had to sit next to one of my ex-roommates...hated that fucker.

EDIT: Best part though, someone from the front most row tried throwing their popcorn at the screen when it ended...they missed by about ten feet


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2010)

I had bad experiences watching 9...

but they were personal.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't have many bad experiences. One was when a girlfriend forced me into My Best Friend's Wedding and then she laughed about everything as loud as possible, really kind of annoying.

Another time the curtain in front of the screen wouldn't open completely. The movie started and the curtain kept openening and closing as the staff tried to get it out of the screen.

In High Fidelity there is this one scene where John Cusack spaces out and imagines beating someone or something like that, exactly at that scene there suddenly was a loud noise like a turbine that drowned out all other sound. Because it was at that scene everyone thought it was part of the movie. Only that the noise didn't stop and when the actors started to talk again but you couldn't hear a thing people realized that something was actually wrong. Took them about 5 minutes to get rid of that noise, ruined the movie.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

My autistic brother (I mean actual autism not this asperger's bullshit) threw a shoe during Lilo and Stitch


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My autistic brother (I mean actual autism not this asperger's bullshit) threw a shoe during Lilo and Stitch



My friend threw a drink at the screen in King Arthur and hit some woman in the back. Sad part is, there was like ten people in the theater by that point and eight of them were with us. 

Alvin Theater was a shit hole and that movie sucked ass.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My friend threw a drink at the screen in King Arthur and hit some woman in the back. Sad part is, there was like ten people in the theater by that point and eight of them were with us.



Depth perception seems to be finicky in movie theaters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Depth perception seems to be finicky in movie theaters.


Nah, it was ricochet.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 14, 2010)

Watching The Dark Knight.

So many people kept answering their phones,one kid's head kept overshadowing the damn screen,and the father would do nothing about it.That was the only bad experience I had.

You guys must go to some shitty theaters. I go to Carmike Cinema.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Just remembered when I saw Blade Runner.

The screen was blurry, the contrast was awful making near every scene a mess of black, and about halfway through the movie there was a loud pop and the volume dropped and slowly crept back up. It repeated this every ten minutes or so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

When I saw "Fighting", that Channing Tatum movie no one saw, some guy and his girlfriend were arguing. He then hit her in the face and fled the scene, and the cops were called.

Also, I think in that Jim Carry movie his life is a TV show(what was that called), the film broke down for a few minutes.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 15, 2010)

I went to see Star Trek with my dad,and some middle-aged Trekkies kept talking through out the whole movie. That's my worst anyway.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 15, 2010)

I remember when I went to go see The Curious Case of Benjamin Button(it's a great movie by the way), there was this couple behind me that wouldn't shut up and I swear one of the two had a serious foot fungal/odor problem because throughout the entire two and a half hours I felt like I was going to gag/vomit from the smell. Not to mention the smelly fungal foot person decided to rest their feet up on the seat in front of them, which was close to my head.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 15, 2010)

Twilight.

Apart from the movie being utter shit, the fangirls were really as bad as the rumors said. They talked through the movie, literally screamed when Edward was introduced, and were cheering through the fight scene. God it was annoying.

When I went to see 300, the film burned out and we had to wait about 30 minutes for them to fix it. We got free movie tickets in compensation though.



-Dargor- said:


> Who claps in a movie theater anyway...
> 
> You should've just yelled at them "They can't hear you morons!"



A lot of people actually, and I always think that bery thing.



MartialHorror said:


> Also, I think in that Jim Carry movie his life is a TV show(what was that called), the film broke down for a few minutes.



The Truman Show.


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

When I saw Star Trek, there were some high school girls sitting directly behind us. Throughout the entire movie, they were bitching and moaning about how gay ST is and how everyone in the theater who actually liked the movie were giant nerds who've never had girlfriends, etc.. At one point, a mother(presumably) THREE ROWS IN FRONT OF ME went and got an usher who told the girls to be quiet. After that, they added her to their insults and started throwing popcorn at her. Of course, that means it hit me and my friends as well.

As we left the theater, I saw that there were about 6 girls all swooning over one guy, telling him how much they loved the movie. I was just going to leave it and bitch about them on the walk out, but my friend's wife stomped over to them and said "If cunts are ever in a movie with me again and talk through it, I'll break all six of your fucking jaws."

Watching a 5'0" 90lb jewish girl say that and get stunned silence from a squad of cheerleaders almost made up for it. Especially after she just turned around and pointed at them menacingly as we left the theater.

God, I hate that theater. The only theater that has a student discount in a suburb full of yuppies who think they're better than everyone.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 15, 2010)

Noah said:


> When I saw Star Trek, there were some high school girls sitting directly behind us. Throughout the entire movie, they were bitching and moaning about how gay ST is and how everyone in the theater who actually liked the movie were giant nerds who've never had girlfriends, etc.. At one point, a mother(presumably) THREE ROWS IN FRONT OF ME went and got an usher who told the girls to be quiet. After that, they added her to their insults and started throwing popcorn at her. Of course, that means it hit me and my friends as well.
> 
> As we left the theater, I saw that there were about 6 girls all swooning over one guy, telling him how much they loved the movie. I was just going to leave it and bitch about them on the walk out, but my friend's wife stomped over to them and said "If cunts are ever in a movie with me again and talk through it, I'll break all six of your fucking jaws."
> 
> ...


 I remember I was talking to one of my buddies about how ST was my fav sci-fi movie last year. He said that ST was gay and Avatar is not,even though the aliens are almost naked .


----------



## Brian (Aug 15, 2010)

When I watched Watchman, great movie, but at the beginning the screen wasn't turned on I didn't see the trailers or anything. I think everyone there was afraid of missing at least the beginning of the movie, me and my friends we're pissed at the shitty theater. Lucky it was turned on just in time, but still, we shouldn't have to worry about that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

What kind of ghetto slum theatre do you go to, CTK? 


The worst one I had was back when me, my brother, and my father went to a screening of Evil Dead III. The movie was badass awesome, but the film cut and was interrupted for 2 minutes towards the end. I missed out on those 2 minutes and they didn't bother replaying the lost 2 minutes.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh where do I begin...... 


When me and 2 of my friends went to see Terminator 3. When Arnolds name pops up on the screen in the credits. My friend yelled and said in a Arnold voice(his real good at it too) "I AM IN THIS MOVIE, YEAH!!!!" I laughed. But the people infront of us didn't find it so funny.

I went to go see Star Wars Episode 2 with some of my friends. And do you all remember the scene at the start of it when the princess ship blows up and makes you think she is dead? Well for some odd reason my friend thought it was FUNNY. Really fucking funny as he laughed, like laughing till he cried for the next 5 minutes about it. To the point where I started laughing even though I didnt think it was funny. Then a few other started laughing. It stopped after about 5 minutes....but I don't think anyone will think of that scene the same again, rofl.

When me and my friends went to go see the Matrix Reloaded. When the Architect first appears on screen. One of my friends yelled real loud "Its the KFC Guy!" Which I found rather funny. Again most of the people in the threate did not. lol


So what do we learn? Dont go and see with movie with my friends XD


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2010)

The worst experience ever was when I watch Inception a few weeks ago V_V (great movie)  but while walking down the aisle to help my mom carry things I fell and tumbled slightly a few seats back from her V_V

T_T bad experience (felt embarrassed )


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

Spider-Man.

I ordered my tickets online but when I got there they had new people at the booth (dumb move for opening day of a Marvel movie) so Captain fuck up spent like 20 mins to print it out.  No pretzels (only thing I eat from the theater) because they somehow forgot to turn the machines on.  Freezies were just water (forgot to put the SYRUP in the machine) and I couldn't get my money back.  
It was so crowded kids were lined up sitting on the floor (too many people snuck in and there were no ushers).  As soon as I got in some baby vomited on my shoes and the movie had already started.  Went to the restroom to clean it off and no paper towels!  The hand dryer was broken so I just went back to the theater.  Had to sit in a seat with gum on the side.  Could barely hear the movie.  Some chick next to me sharted on herself and ran out spilling her coke all over me so I just stood up on the side for the rest of the movie.  The fucking film tape got caught up so the movie stopped for about an hour before resuming.  At the end, Ushers finally showed up and forced us out of the movie before I could see the end of the credits.  People were throwing popcorn at each other as well.

Worst experience ever at a movie theater but it still doesn't compare to a symphony I went to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

What happened in the Symphony? Get sodomized?


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2010)

Holy fuck,and I thought I had bad luck.


----------



## uchia2000 (Aug 16, 2010)

When I went to see The Last Airbender the people in the theater were awful. They were booing and shouting random shit while the movie was playing. It happened throughout the ENTIRE move.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What happened in the Symphony? Get sodomized?



It was a symphony, thats bad enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

You got me there.


I have been to an Orchestra, I imagine that's about the same. It was kinda boring, but I was young and didn't know better. I actually wouldn't mind going to one of those now if it was pianist-centric.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2010)

Symphonies are great :armcross


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe the candy bar.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You got me there.
> 
> 
> I have been to an Orchestra, I imagine that's about the same. It was kinda boring, but I was young and didn't know better. I actually wouldn't mind going to one of those now if it was pianist-centric.



You only start to appreciate somebody else work in music when you try it out yourself. I mean I could listen to Mendelssohn's violin concerto's for a couple hours, but not piano.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2010)

I almost always have great experiences. Worst thing I can think of is when I tried finding my friends after getting food for Fantastic Four 2 since "the movie starts on the dark side of the moon" in the words of Dane Cook. It was almost exactly like that bit he did.

Also during the Ring 2 just about the entire theater was talking loud, making friends with each other, and just making fun of the movie. It wasn't bad, though, cause everyone was enjoying making fun of the movie together.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 17, 2010)

Went to see Prince of Persia with my Ex. This "Oreo" couple behind us didn't know how to shut their mouth for about five minutes till I went and got management and pointed thier asses right out. That was my worst movie experience. I never had problems with the projectors or screens though. I can imagine how much that sucked for you guys.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What kind of ghetto slum theatre do you go to, CTK?
> 
> 
> The worst one I had was back when me, my brother, and my father went to a screening of Evil Dead III. The movie was badass awesome, but the film cut and was interrupted for 2 minutes towards the end. I missed out on those 2 minutes and they didn't bother replaying the lost 2 minutes.



 Those bastards!  How does a  theater not play the last two minutes of a badass movie like Army of Darkness ?


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 17, 2010)

I went and saw Twister with my parents when I was little. the film burned up right at the end of the movie when they chain themselves to that steel pole in the shed. They never got the film going again and had to give refunds but they didn't get one for me since I lost my ticket stub (I was obviously in there! I came out with my parents for fuck sakes!)

I saw The Incredible Hulk with some friends (still an underrated movie), and the speaker above our heads blew right before the huge fight at the university. To make matters worse, I had a massive headache so the constantly buzz and hum only made me wanna pass out from the pain.

Indiana Jones 4 (eventhough the movie itself was a bad experience), after they played they trailers they seemed to have forgotten what movie goes where and started playing Harold and Kumar 2.

On top of other movies where you have the prototypical morons with their cell phones out and screaming and talking bullshit thats common place in these stories, those were the worst experiences I've had at the movies.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 17, 2010)

This guy in the seat  in front of me kept farting throughout the movie. Maybe 10 times, and the stink was beyond belief. It was like he took a dump in his pants, which for all I know he probably did. I was like, good god man.


----------



## UchihaProdigy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've only had two bad movie going expierences.

The first one was when I went to go see Coraline with my friend Erika. This was like around the day it came out. Everything was good until it got more into the movie. This kid in the background was crying that the movie was too scary and all that other crap. So, I turn around and ask the mother nicely "Can you please calm your kid?" and immiedtly the mother got all defensive, got up and she told me "I can let my kid did whatever the hell she wants. If she wants to cry she can cry." and I tried to ignore her, knowing the other people would get upset. Then she got even more angry at me for ignoring her and finally the people came and took you out. :]

Then there was Alice in wonderland. Once again, went with my friend again and once again, the movie just came out. So, Erika and I get our tickets and go sit down. Behind us there were middle schoolers. Now they're usually super annoying but figured they were old enough to be quiet during the movie. Well, I was wrong. The entire time they were talking. Stuff that is stupid middle school drama, he likes her but doesn't like you because of this. Eventually my friend got fed up with it and told the to shut the hell up. They did... for like 10 minutes and then they started talking again. This time they started kicking our seats and they kept getting up to move and more kicking of the seats... Erika got quite upset and caused a whole scene in the movie and got them kicked out, and almost her.

So, after those two expierences going when the movie just came out, decided that it was best to wait until the movie has been out for a while.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw Eclipse and I was with an awesome date. If I wasn't with my date, then I think I would of walked out. So many giggling girls and the constant talking throughout the movie drove me insane.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 17, 2010)

The Twilight movies are only for getting some.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Aug 17, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> When I went to see The Last Airbender the people in the theater were awful. They were booing and shouting random shit while the movie was playing. It happened throughout the ENTIRE move.



Probably because you were watching The Last Airbender.

Personally, nothing terrible has ever happened to me while I was watching a movie in theaters. But I've had minor annoyances.

Death Note 2: There was only five or six people there considering it was America and nobody here cares for anime-live-tv-spinoffs but they were a bunch of ugly and obnoxious otakus who wouldn't shut the hell up. I know the heart attacks were pretty fake but I didn't need to be reminded every five seconds. 

Get Him to the Greek: Premiere. Exhausted. And my two friends and I were the only people who weren't stoned. I had never been to a premiere and I had no idea people liked to do that. They were pretty obnoxious stoners too...

The Strangers: Five black kids in the front were yelling at the screen and perpetuating the stereotype. 
They were finally kicked out and everyone clapped for the employees who did it.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably White Noise - me and my friends made the mistake of going to an early showing, and there were a bunch of middle schoolers there, screaming and laughing every five minutes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Paptala said:


> Probably White Noise - me and my friends made the mistake of going to an early showing, and there were a bunch of middle schoolers there, screaming and laughing every five minutes


Did you strangle any of them little hooligas?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 10, 2011)

The only one I can think of is watching Hancock and the reel burned mid-way. This was the scene where Hancock, that guy and his wife (I think) had dinner at that restaurant and he was was explaining his life and shit.

Luckily the reel was repaired (or something) and continued where it left off.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 10, 2011)

Toy Story 3 release day afternoon. It didnt help that nobody wanted to come with me, so I said fuck it and went to a 3PM showing alone. 

Loud ass kids man...

There was a mom and her 3 little kids sitting in the row infront of me. I remember her daughter kept walking around and saying how boring the movie was, she seemed about 4 or 5. And she wouldnt sit the fuck down. So I moved over a seat, and it just so happens that the seat I moved into was wet with God knows what. So I move over again and all her kids start talking, standing, and shit, and by this time the mom keeps looking back at me I guess trying to muster the courage to apologize for her kids but she never says it. I guess because im a 20 year old guy in baggy clothes seeing Toy Story 3 at 3PM so shes like WTF.

Then at the end of the movie, my dad tries to call me like 5x then texts me repeatedly asking where I am and to come home because the fam wants to go out to dinner. Im like the movie will be over in like 10 mins, then he shoots me back a text basically like "lolz well meet you there, not waiting..."





Then the next day I saw TS3 again at night with my friends, basically seeing the movie for the first time.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Feb 17, 2011)

I am a really sensitive person, and went to see a movie way out of my comfort zone.  

After many warnings from my boyfriend not too, I insisted on seeing The Last House on The Left with him.(Rape/ revenge type movie)  There were some scenes that were so horrible(at least, to me), that I literally started sobbing silently, had to look away, and almost had to get up and walk out.  I stuck it out, but felt terrible the entire time, and just wanted to go home. That movie bothered me for weeks after seeing, and  I will never watch another movie like that again.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 17, 2011)

Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus - worst shit ever.


----------



## ElementX (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm lucky that I have a good selection of movie theaters to go to. None of my experiences compare to these 

The only time I remember a movie having a problem with the projector was when I was little kid and went to see Men In Black. It was the scene at the police station. 

I feel sorry for you CTK.


----------



## Ash (Feb 18, 2011)

Van Helsing, there was this guy in one of the rows in front of me that would wave his arms around throughout the entire movie. It was pretty hard to ignore.

Max Paine, I arrived late, went into the packed theater to find a seat only to watch Cuba Gooding Jr jogging on the screen. Obviously the wrong theater... I pushed my way through everyone again and found the right movie, this time to find that it was a shitty movie and I should have stuck with Cuba. After the movie I took the wrong bus and got hopelessly lost, but that's a story for the worst after-movie experience thread.

The Bourne Ultimatum, something went wrong with the sound and you couldn't hear anyone speaking, so I had to wait for the next showing.

Mamma Mia!, I was the only one in the huge theater until three old ladies came in and decided to sit in the seats DIRECTLY FUCKING BEHIND ME, and then they wouldn't shut up.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I dunno really, probably few years ago when I went to see _Harry Potter & The Half Blood Prince_ with my friend. It was a hot summer day, it was so hot in the theatre, theatre FULL of people, and no air condition.  Plus the movie disappointed me.


----------



## Vei (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, these stories are awful. I'm sorry these things happened to you guys. 

My worst experience wasn't that bad honestly. I went to see Mamma Mia! with someone who constantly kept looking at me with a "why the fuck did you bring me with you" expression and made a point afterwards to rant about how terrible she thought the movie was. 
And the funny thing about that is - she didn't have to come with me, she insisted.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 18, 2011)

I dislike going the the big cinema in my hometown. Unless you see a more intelectual film you will always have the same crap during the movie. Always enormous groups of little immigrants that come to the movie, clearly not to see the film and find it more entertaining to throw popcorn on people and threatening to call their older brothers and shitload of other relatives to kick your ass when you comment on their behaviour. I've had this scenario a lot of times and then the security comes in and they shut up and the moment he leaves it's the same story all over again.

It's so annoying when you payed a considerable ammount of money to go to the movies and not even being able to enjoy your film. Also the whole food concept is annoying.. The annoying noise those bag of chips make, or when you walk into someones nachos with cheese sauce..

Luckily theres this smaller cinema, who always shows good movies and has a serious audience.

Last time I went to the big cinema it was for paranormal activity 2 I think. And all the younger looking were asked to show id. But then the enormous group of arabs wasn't. They kept yelling during the movie, things like "kick the demons ass" or "that didn't scare me".. I was wishing a demon came to their house that same night.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you strangle any of them little hooligas?


Only in my fantasies


----------

